# Bunny eyes not opening



## BunnyTree (Jun 22, 2019)

My baby bunny is 13 days old and his eyes are still not open, there is no gunk or crust but I did wipe his eyes with warm water. They just don't look ready to open (in my opinion) What should I do?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Jun 22, 2019)

Double check your dates and wait. I've had some open early and some late. My latest was 16 days but they did open. You dont want to force the eyes to open.


----------



## BunnyTree (Jun 22, 2019)

Ok thank you. I read an article (I'm not sure if it was trust worthy or not) and it said that after day 14 the rabbit's brain would "stop trying" to open the eyes and they would become blind. That seemed kind of sketchy but it sort of freaked me out


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 22, 2019)

I've heard that too, about the blind thing...not sure if it's true or not but I don't think it is!
I always force the eyes open after 15 days though. If you don't want to, then don't do it! But I just like to know that they can see and eat/drink. I put my thumb on the bottom of the eyelid and my first finger on the top and carefully, gently spread the eyelid. It will usually just open real easy...if it doesn't, I wait another day or 2


----------

